# Best way to store drawn brood comb frames



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

What is the best way to store drawn brood comb frames over the winter, (or anytime). I have about 90 drawn frames that I need to store for winter. I reduced most of my hives (I have 12 in total) to a single brood hive for winter. The frames I need to store contain little to no pollen or honey. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

If you have them in hive boxes you could stack them. They should be stacked in alternating directions in an area with enough light to deter pests.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Do not store them where the temp will be warm. Wax moths are never a problem when temp is below about 40 F. If light can get to them, that helps keep moths away too.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

I placed mine in plastic garbage bags and I placed in a back area of my basement. IS that going to be ok or should I put mine somewhere else? Also mine are wet, I extracted them about a month ago.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I would guess that by now they may be full of wax moth larvae - if I did that here they sure would be.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Around here, I would freeze them for 24-48hrs, let them thaw, and spray them with BT from Sundance and let them dry out completely so they do not get moldy. Then I would stack them almost anywhere inside the garage.

Fuzzy


----------



## BearNBee (Feb 12, 2008)

Since I did not want to use a pesticide I chose to freeze the frames. I thought that storing them in plastic bags in an unheated outbuilding would eliminate wax moths. But that didn't work. Apparently bagging them kept them from completely freezing. I now own a mess and new batch of moths!


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If your plastic bags were "sealed" so no moth could enter, I'd say you did'nt freeze them thoughly or long enough. Moth larvae can survive "some freezing" and still survive.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I spray them with BT form Sundance, I flip them upside down and stack them alternately.
Since I have been using BT no more wax moths. Upside down seems to make them less attractive to mice. I store 50 to 60 supers.


----------



## Dale Rose (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for all the helpfull info... I don't have the freeze space... full of good eats from the garden..... I have contacted sundance about bt....

again thanks for all the help


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

You can treat them and wrap with plastic wrap to seal out future pest.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This time of year I'd stack them outside or in an UNHEATED building. Freezing is your friend.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Matispollenator:

Do you have any problems with mold or mildew, caused by moisture being trapped inside the wrap?


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

To be completely honest I don't store them like myself. I have a honey house with a 30x25 fumigation room for mine and gas it. But for a few you have the choice of moisture or wax worms getting your stuff. I'm thinking they could be treated wrapped and stored in shed or some place like that. Up north where snow stays on the ground I don't know I hear they are good outside and that sounds reasonable.


----------

